# Black Unis making a comeback



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

> Paul Coro ‏@paulcoro
> http://Uni-watch.com said adidas' NBA catalog showed black 1990s Suns uniforms. #Suns don't deny plans to wear them some next season.



Here is a pic for a reminder. Fittingly enough, this mirrors my feelings towards the news.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Love it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Gonna customize one with No.1 with Dragon on the back. Black Dragon. Gonna be sweet.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Loved those jerseys.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Do want one that says 'Supercoolbeas' :laugh:


----------

